

IBM's monthly puzzle challenge - davyjones
http://domino.research.ibm.com/Comm/wwwr_ponder.nsf/pages/index.html

======
akkartik
I've been staring at the first problem from May '98\. I understand the
solution, but I still don't understand how it's possible.

~~~
alok-g
It's because theta is so small. Considering a right triangle of height h and a
much longer base, h must be quite large for the hypotenuse to be 6 m longer
than the base. Below is a simple example:

base 1000 hypotenuse 1006 height 109.7087052

Right triangle here is of course an approximation to the original problem,
just to demonstrate what is going on.

